# some thing to make you smile



## growler1961 (Nov 2, 2007)

pictures were sent by a friend we only have dogs ,but this relationship is interesting


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

oh bless sooooo sweet!!!!!


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

It did really made me smile


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

hehe wow thats so good


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

How adorable-great pics and they made me smile too


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

yes! they made me smile too


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

awww very sweet


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

What lovely pics


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

That's amazing!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

i have never seen something like that before


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pictures  so cute


my tom cat would have eaten it hes a great hunter


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

That is amazing, I'm sure mine would have thought 'oooooh breakfast!'


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Looks like they have a good friendship


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

Is that a wild rattie??


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

My first words was wow then how sweet and then amazing great pics


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

WOW!!! Made my day! Thats really rare pictures! Bless.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very good pictures made me smile,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

great pics made me smile


----------



## Danni21 (Apr 2, 2008)

ahh there well good pics!! in the fourth one it looks like the mouse is whispering something to the cat ! lol


----------

